# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  وفاة رئيس الوحدة الطبية بنادي المريخ

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وفاة رئيس الوحدة الطبية بنادي المريخ




{وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ} صدق الله العظيم .بمذيد من الحزن والاسي ينعي مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ومجلسي الشرف والشوري واقطاب وجماهير المريخ قاطبة وفاة د.محمد الطيب عثمان رئيس الدائرة الطبية لنادي المريخ , الذي توفي صباح اليوم الاثنين .سائلين الله عز وجل ان يتقبله وان يسكنه مع النبيين والصدقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقاً..

 إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ ..
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة واجعل مثواه روضة من رياض جناتك

*

----------


## Jazrawy

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعله من اصحاب اليمين وأجعل  الجنة مثواه 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*نسأل  الله  له الرحمة والمغفرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون. اللهم يارحمن يارحيم اشمله برحمتك ومغفرتك واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة.
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻧﺎ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﺭﺍﺟﻌﻮﻥ
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*نسأل  الله ان يتقبله ويلهم اهله الصبر والثبات ويحعلهم من المحتسبين وﺍﻧﺎ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﺭﺍﺟﻌﻮﻥ 
*

----------


## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*له الرحمه والمغفره
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يغفر له ويرحمه ويجعل الجنة مثواه
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعله من اصحاب اليمين وأجعل الجنة مثواه والهم اهله الصبر وحسن العزاء 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*له الرحمة و لاهله الصبر و السلوان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وادخله فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء 
وحسن اولئك رفيقا 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
احر التعازى لادارة الزعيم ولكل صفوة بلادى ولاله وزويه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اللهم  ارحمه وتقبله قبولا حسنا
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*له الرحمة و المغفرة و لأهله الصبر و حسن العزاء .
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون .
*

----------


## tolowss

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ،، للفقيد الرحمة والمغفرة ولاهله وذويه الصبر وحسن العزاء
                        	*

----------


## mozamel1

*رحمه الله وغفر له
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله وبدّله داراً  خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من اهله اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه  من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس اللهم ثبته بالقول  الثابت اللهم قه عذاب القبر وعذاب النار اللهم ادخله الجنة مع الابرار  اللهم الهم اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان اللهم لا تحرمهم اجره ولا تفتنهم  بعده اللهم وارحم اموات المسلمين وارحمنا اذا ما صرنا إلى ما صاروا اليه ..
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. الموت حق والحياة باطله .. نعزى انفسنا جميعا بهذا الفقد الجلل .. ونسال الله العلى القدير ان يتقبله قبولا حسن ويسكنه اعلى الجنان فى الجنات الخلد إن شاء الله
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون , اللهم اغفر له وارحمه.
*

----------


## ezzeo

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  اللهم نسألك أن تغفر له وترحمه.
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمة واجعل البركة فى اهله الى يوم الدين
*

----------


## asimayis

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
له الرحمة و المغفرة ولاهله الصبر وحسن العزاء
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*نسأل الله له القبول
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأجعل  الجنة مثواه

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة متقلبه ومثواه 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له وأجعل الجنة مثواه
   والتعازي موصوله لكل أفراد الأسرة 
   إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## سوباوى

*إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*له الرحمة والمغفرة .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نسأل الله له الرحمة و المغفرة . . . إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ربنا يغفر له ويرحمه ويجعل الجنة مثواه
*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*(وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ) صدق الله العظيم اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ  

نسأل  الله  له الرحمة والمغفرة 





*

----------


## yassirali66

*إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ ..
*

----------


## mageedy62

*(وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ) صدق الله العظيم اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعله من اصحاب الجنه
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة
                        	*

----------

